# CVS Kennwort (Eclipse)



## andi24 (11. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher auf meinem Rechner mit Eclipse 3.2.1 entwickelt und bin jetzt auf Eclipse 3.4 umgestiegen. Ich habe mich einfach mit meinem bisherigen workspace verbunden und es klappt problemlos. Jetzt wollte ich meine Arbeit auf dem vorhanden CVS Server sichern und werde nach dem Kennwort gefragt. Leider habe ich das vergessen und es ist keine Admin von dem CVS Server greifbar. Steht das Kennwort in eine Datei oder kann ich es sonst wie aus der alten Version auslesen ?

Im Moment exportiere ich meine Arbeit aus Eclipse 3.4 und importiere sie dann wieder unter 3.2.1 um sie ins CVS zu stellen.

Danke & Gruß
Andi


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2008)

Kopier die eclipse/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.keyring in dein neues Eclipse


----------



## Guest (11. Aug 2008)

@Wildcard

Hat leider keinen Erfolg gebracht - ich werde immer noch nach dem Kennwort gefragt.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2008)

Dann wirst du wohl auf den Admin warten müssen...


----------

